# Finished my girlfriend's silent hill mask!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is seriously creepy... I love the SH series, and I'll have to go back and look, as that seems like a combo of a SH nurse and a facehugger from Alien. In any case, great job!


----------



## Peter_Pipeher (Sep 26, 2011)

thank you, very much appreciated..


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. That just brought back many forgotten nightmares. Very well done.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh I love this!! You got a tutorial anywhere? THose girls were the one of the best parts of Silent Hill!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice Job, I helped my gf make one a few years ago, we overlayed gauze strips over a bought mummy mask then used liquid latex over it, it didnt quite come out as good as yours but it looked pretty good.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Fantastic job, I was SH Nurse last year, wish I had the time and patience to make your version last year!! Excellent work!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

looks fantastic! How do you get it to look wet? I made a crow with an eyeball hanging from its mouth and used a glaze paint to make it look wet....lets just say it looked wet before the paint dried...afterwards...not very wet looking...kind of matte


----------



## littlewitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, awesome! That movie is creeeepy.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool looks awesome!


----------

